# red tongue



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

my bird petie keeps closing his eyes a bit and openning his beek a little bit and moving his tongue back and forth. the back of his tongue is bright red. whats wrong? we are taking him to the vet in the next day or so


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

and also his nostrels seem to be slightly red aswell


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Is there any perfume, or any strong smelling fragrances near him? This could make the nostrils look red, because strong smells can be irratating to the respiratory tract.

If not, when looking down the throat if you see any white build-up that could be a problem, such as a Vit A defeciency. If not, then again there may be something in the environment irratating him.

Is he molting? Sometimes that can bother the respiratory and eyes, especially if it is a heavy molt and his cage is entirely covered.

Hopefully the vet can give you an idea of what is going on with him.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

yes i think he is molting


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

i dont think theres any white stuff


----------

